# Erythromycin - Yes!



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everybody -

I've been taking erythromycin for a good month or two now. I've had just one BM, instead of the usual 3 or 4, every day now, for a good two or three weeks straight! And much/much less incomplete evacuation. And due to that I don't feel like I have to pee all the time either, which is nice.

I had to do a Dr. Schulze 5 day bowel detox for this to kick in (I didn't take the erythromycin during the detox). Would you have to do this too? Probably not, but I was eating like a ton (or two!







) of dark chocolate every day - I'm sure it was a bit much for my intestines to handle. (But boy was it good!)

Yes, I still take Intestinal Formula every day, one I.F. # 1 maximum strength and one I.F. # 1 regular strength. I take these somewhere around 2 to 4 pm every day, with a meal, then around 7 or 8 pm I take my erythromycin. I also take a couple of aloe vera gels every day with meals (two pills per day, 3 times a day). They just help lessen the icky feeling inside my intestines.

I actually started taking the erythromycin for acne. I haven't taken it for years and years now, probably at least 5, before I ever had chronic constipation (the good ol' days!). I even noticed back then that it was rough on my intestines, but now it's just what I need!

I definitely recommend erythromycin (plus the I.F. # 1) for chronic constipation, and I don't recommend much here at all.

Take care!

Flossy


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's terrific that it's working so well for you! thanks for the update.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Flossy, have you been diagnosed with SIBO? It's interesting because one protocol for SIBO is a round of xifaxan followed by low dose daily ethromycin. I'm into my 2nd week of xifaxan and feeling better than I have in years. Was diagnosed with SIBO 2weeks ago. I'm hoping my dr will consider the ethromycin. So glad you are feeling well!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so glad to hear you are feeling better, Tiss. and yes, fingers crossed your doc will rx ethromycin for you.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Tiss said:


> Flossy, have you been diagnosed with SIBO? It's interesting because one protocol for SIBO is a round of xifaxan followed by low dose daily ethromycin. I'm into my 2nd week of xifaxan and feeling better than I have in years. Was diagnosed with SIBO 2weeks ago. I'm hoping my dr will consider the ethromycin. So glad you are feeling well!


No, I never was diagnosed with SIBO or anything else, never-ever even went to a gastro doc for my IBS, but believe-you-me, I have chronic constipation. IBS (both C & D) run in my family.

I noticed when one Googles erythromycin it says "Gut motility stimulator...."

That's great that xifaxan works well for you. Do you know exactly what it does?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> that's terrific that it's working so well for you! thanks for the update.


And thanks for the reply, Annie7!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Flossy, i even told my husband you found sth. that works!!!yeaaaah! Soo happy for you!!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Xifaxan (rifaximin) is a non-absorbable antibiotic that kills sibo. Unfortunately, there is often a relapse.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

jaumeb said:


> Xifaxan (rifaximin) is a non-absorbable antibiotic that kills sibo. Unfortunately, there is often a relapse.


It cleared up all my symptoms, but as soon as I stopped, it came right back.


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

You may find that the symptoms come back because you have got rid of part of the problem (imbalance in gut bacteria), but not the root causes of your IBS.

Alison

PS. I had IBS for over 25 years and I managed to beat it


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

AlisonfromSickofIBS said:


> You may find that the symptoms come back because you have got rid of part of the problem (imbalance in gut bacteria), but not the root causes of your IBS.
> 
> Alison
> 
> PS. I had IBS for over 25 years and I managed to beat it


So when is the big reveal coming Alison? We all wanna know!


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

Well it's too long for a blogpost. So I'm writing a self-help course that will be available on Udemy shortly.

In the meantime you could check out my blog. This article may help you move forward: https://sickofibs.com/category/ibs-triggers/

Alison


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Are you Alison Siebecker?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thought for the day:

I am jealous of my dog's BM's. He was on pancreatic meds for years and years, without them he had diarrhea every day - so bad my parent's were considering putting him to sleep. Pardon my French, but he really was that f_____. He took a couple of different meds for several years and is on the purest of pure of dog foods (or so they say). He has now been off all medication for over half a year, something his vet said he would have to be on for life for his pancreatitis. Lo and behold, he still has great BM's. I want to poop like him!

"Poop like him? You mean outside, on people's front lawns?" you ask. Yes, I do! That's my "fetish!"







LMFAO. Seriously though, I mean he poops perfectly. It takes him 10 or 15 seconds to do his business, if that, and then that is that. DONE. Perfect consistency, no more problems.

I gotta clean up after him every day and I must say I am jealous - I really am.

Who ever thought we'd envy people (and pets!) that boo-boo normally?!? I know I do. I really just want the simple things in life.










P.S. Sorry if I posted something like ^this^ before... I think I did, but am unsure/can't remember. Don't believe for a second that marijuana is harmless. Even though I have been clean & sober over 20 years, I smoked pot for a long time, over a decade, and it ruined my memory. Live and learn.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i hear ya!

what a beautiful dog he is!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> i hear ya!
> 
> what a beautiful dog he is!


Thanks, Annie. To be fair I did add little bit of color to give his picture a little more life, but yes he still is a good lookin' dog. A big sissy, but a nice dog nonetheless.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I am too. So pathetic. Greetings to y'all!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Greetings, Nuffa! ☺


----------



## frustratedcguy (Mar 17, 2016)

I went from having 2-3 BM a week to 1-2 a day after taking azithromycin - which is somehow related to erythromycin. The round lasted 10 or so days and it "cured" my constipation for 6-9 months! Slowed down after that though. I imagine it cleared up some infection that eventually came back...

At a loss on what to do now


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, my erythromycin isn't doing the trick like it used to either. Oh well. It's still better being on it, but not as good as when I first started taking it.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Is there anything similar to this antibiotic that is without prescription? Sth. Natural?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> Is there anything similar to this antibiotic that is without prescription? Sth. Natural?


I think you need a prescription for any kind of antibiotic... The best natural antibiotic (if you actually want to call it an antibiotic) - is garlic.

A bit more info on garlic:

http://www.naturalhealth365.com/0913_raw_garlic.html/


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

AlisonfromSickofIBS said:


> Well it's too long for a blogpost. So I'm writing a self-help course that will be available on Udemy shortly.
> 
> In the meantime you could check out my blog. This article may help you move forward: https://sickofibs.com/category/ibs-triggers/
> 
> Alison


So we are all going to have to pay you to hear your solution?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's what i was wondering.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

laylow said:


> So we are all going to have to pay you to hear your solution?


WHAT?!?







You can't be serious. Absolutely not. And by not, I mean you're probably right.


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

For me the solutions lies in listening to your body, understanding, changing and healing. All the stuff I mention on my blog posts. It's not a quick fix that you can explain in a few lines. It takes time and personal investment to succeed.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Alison--just for future reference (as in in the case of your udemy course) --as a moderator on the board, i have to remind you that under no circumstances are unpaid advertising of products or services allowed in any forum postings, anywhere in your member profile or in your member status message. this includes links to any revenue generating websites.

sites which are revenue generating include those which contain products you sell, services you provide, or websites you own which contain advertising. if you wish to advertise, please contact our advertising department.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/tos

thank you for understanding.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

AlisonfromSickofIBS said:


> For me the solutions lies in listening to your body, understanding, changing and healing. All the stuff I mention on my blog posts. It's not a quick fix that you can explain in a few lines. It takes time and personal investment to succeed.


Thanks for clarifying, makes sense. We appreciate you sharing your knowledge.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

alison i see that you've now edited your post to which i replied. you removed everything you said originally and replaced it with something else so now my reply looks a bit out of context. originally you had posted--quite lengthily and empathically-- that you felt you should get paid for your information, which is why i posted that reply. i'm just posting this now to explain to others why i replied as i did.


----------

